# 666



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Keith and I leaned Dejected on Keith's truck yesterday morning on Shelly Island. Joker had left the Island, earlier.... taking his cooking equipment and the remnants of 50 pounds of Shrimp from the previous nights Low Country Boil Extravaganza. Hard Times were coming for Keith and I, at the minimum we both would lose weight and there was a distinct chance of total Starvation, especially on my part......It was 75 Sunny and a cool wind but Hard Times were coming and we both felt it in the pits of our stomachs...:redface:

Just then Craig rolls up and hands me Joker's parting gift........A 13'+ Outcast Rod Derivative and a Akios 666 Shuttle reel on board

5.0 ounce is the sweet spot for this combo, but earlier last week on Shelly Island Joker had put a 44+ in fish on the beach casting 6 and bait.

Some people may ask why would Garbo Spot Burn Shelly Island????? Come on out on a rising tide and the answer will be forthcoming, when the Mighty Shelly River gets cranked up

Back to the 666 ........and what does the Devil have to do with it?.....................how about 600 Ft with a 5 ounce pyramid every bleeping time in my hands Hatteras Short Drop Cast............this Shuttle is perhaps hands down the best casting reel I have ever encountered and that includes* ALL* of the Drum Reels in creation

The harder you throw the more this reel eats any fluff for lunch..........this is flat out the best reel I have ever cast 525Mag..not even.....Fathom....too shallow............Saltist 20 Silver...minor league....7HT left in the dust...SL20SH out of its league....Truth/Release/Steiger..close but no where near as controllable as the Devil Herself

Carolina Cast Pro has them Akios Shuttle 666, not sure of the cost but when you spend $$$ thousands, why not invest a little more and make a bait bitch out of half the Drum Pros who seem to all show up at the same location and tide as you when the bite is getting ready to go off.

Minor issue with ABU type Drag washers but that is what Cal's Drag Gease is for and after all what is more important 21 pounds of drag or being bowed up whilst talking trash to some under equipped arrogant former Drum Pro...

A epic Ocracoke Lawn Chair Drum story is in the works....I need time to address it properly....may even be after season closes cause this is another Spot Burn or at least a Drum technique lesson handed to some of the best Distance Casters ever to set foot on that isolated early Spring outpost known only to Drum Pros and Howard's Pub Patrons.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Every time I read ish like this I feel like spending money on something I don't have .. I would be/am a fav of all tackle shops on HI. Read the specs .. said 17.5 lbs. of drag not 21 .. maybe looking at the wrong reel. Don't matter .. I'll buy one cause that's just what I do. Maybe Farmer will bring a demo by the house and let me test it out while I'm on the beach 10/21 - 11/4 ... garbo must be on commission


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Commission? Probably not, Kind of like a Surf fishing "Yoda" , "Do or do not ,there is no Try "


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

then why do most on here say akios are junk? my 757 throws like a dream, I can't hit 600 but, regularly hit 450 with 30#
js


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't recall many posts calling akios junk??? I love mine.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Ford , Chevy , Dodge , ... Taste Grate..Less Filling., It's all personal preference and What Works for you!! Roll with it.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Also holds 275 yards of 20lb line. What size line were u smoking out there 600'?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jollymon said:


> Ford , Chevy , Dodge , ... Taste Grate..Less Filling., It's all personal preference and What Works for you!! Roll with it.


Yes,my son and I WILL....


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Garbo, 
I have the MM3 666 and it is a bad ass long casting son of a gun. 

It comes with a set of ceramic bearings but it is so fast I never have even thought about putting them in. 

I have blown it up a couple of times but I have never come close to pushing this reel to the limit. 

The devils reeal on a 13 ft 3-6 CPS will get you out as far as you need to go. 

I have caught a couple of 40 + SC drum on it and it worked great. 

But it is made for slaying pomps off the beach in Florida. 

Chase some of those drum down this way.

DAN


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

aln said:


> Every time I read ish like this I feel like spending money on something I don't have .. I would be/am a fav of all tackle Bly yesterday shops on HI. Read the specs .. said 17.5 lbs. of drag not 21 .. maybe looking at the wrong reel. Don't matter .. I'll buy one cause that's just what I do. Maybe Farmer will bring a demo by the house and let me test it out while I'm on the beach 10/21 - 11/4 ... garbo must be on commission


No commission here, but will be out casting fellas who only yesterday felt they were bad ass, today they are just short....bait bitches.

It is more like Ford, Chevy, Dodge, and then you come across the Lamborgini....

Akios rep needs to send a big box of them and with the help of select Drum Pros it will be a Drum Fest at long range....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Ksjohnson said:


> Also holds 275 yards of 20lb line. What size line were u smoking out there 600'?


16# ProSpec Chrome


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Ksjohnson said:


> Also holds 275 yards of 20lb line. What size line were u smoking out there 600'?


16# ProSpec Chrome


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

I've put several big drum and sharks on the beach with that reel, in my opinion the drags are the only drawback. I have a Saltist 30 and Fathom 15 they are both good reels with great drags but when it comes to distance and control the Akios shuttle is in a different class.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Am very new to all of this, I have the 666 and the 656 which in the proper hands with 16lb pro spec should cast better than the 666. I have always heard about the drags on these reels but don't understand the problem. Is it not enough lbs of drag or do they not hold up as good as Saltist etc? Also national Akios rep is in Avon.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Ksjohnson said:


> Am very new to all of this, I have the 666 and the 656 which in the proper hands with 16lb pro spec should cast better than the 666. I have always heard about the drags on these reels but don't understand the problem. Is it not enough lbs of drag or do they not hold up as good as Saltist etc? Also national Akios rep is in Avon.


ABU the reel the Akios is based upon has a drag system that when heavily pressured can get a little jerky, the term being "smoked" applies as when the reel drag grease actually overheats and the drag washers stick and your reel actually starts "smoking", never seen one catch fire but they get hot.

Daiwa reels Sl30sh-Saltist 20 or 30 and Fathoms and likely Steigers have a drag system that is superior to the much older (40 year) ABU design, but like anything mechanical under strain, they can also break down.

If you maintain your reels properly and use Cals Drag Grease you can get by with Akios-ABU. Just be prepared under heavy strain for things to get a little jerky at times

I have two Daiwa "Parts" reels a SL30SH and a SHV20 that both were "Smoked", former by a rather agitated large Dolphin(Mammal) and another this Spring by a large Shark. Both reels broke down from the strain of extreme 40MPH range long runs. They are toast

No one I know fully locks down drag when hooked to a Drum, a Shark is another story and you tend to want to put the heat on, especially when Drum are around, so why not lock down

Not sure Joe Moore Akios Rep will think it necessary to give some Hatteras Drum Pros free demo boxes of the devil herself but I wanted to through it out there, this would have to come from the top level the C-Suite.

I feel you have to usually cast a good ways to get bit in the first place, so the first part of the Drum equation is to make sure your bait is out there across the bar in the first place and worry about getting the critter in after he is on the hook


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Been wanting to try one of these for a long while now. Guess I'll have to go ahead and pony up the money.


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

You nailed it Garbo, they are an incredible reel, Ive got the 666 and the 666 MM3. They will put it out there for sure.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I had Joe build me one up special last year. Bad ass is all I can say. Far better reel than this old man needs.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have a 656 CTM that casts beautifully. The only downside, other than a little jerkiness on a run, is that the drag seems to slip very easily when cranking. So if I'm set around 15#, cranking line in causes slippage at only around 4# or 5# of pressure. I find myself coming dangerously close to giving slack when dropping the tip to gain line. I probably need to pull the washers and put some Cal's on them.


----------



## Ksjohnson (Mar 19, 2017)

Have noticed the very same thing when cranking with good fish on, will the drag grease help with that?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Forgot to mention. I had Joe build a turno model with a clicker as well.....plus larger handles..


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

retired said:


> Forgot to mention. I had Joe build a turno model with a clicker as well.....plus larger handles..


Joe??.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Joe Moore of "one more cast"
js


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

js1172 said:


> Joe Moore of "one more cast"
> js


Thank you , may have to look into his work


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

retired said:


> Forgot to mention. I had Joe build a turno model with a clicker as well.....plus larger handles..


I have the same (656) from Joe plus ball bearing larger handle......and the clicker is loud.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ksjohnson said:


> Have noticed the very same thing when cranking with good fish on, will the drag grease help with that?


It'll help the drag be smoother, but may not help with the slippage when fighting a big fish.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

I just recently grabbed a 656 CTM and I'm loving it! I'm not getting near the distance y'all are, but I'm pretty consistently getting 300ish feet practicing in a ball field mounted on a 12' Battallion. I'm seriously considering a local 12' 6" RS 1509 to pair to it. My question is, would that be too much rod for the 656? Help a woodser out!


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

Now that I have had a little time to think about my post, I think I have realized the err of my question. I'm just trying talk myself into/out of another rod.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sixtysevensg said:


> I just recently grabbed a 656 CTM and I'm loving it! I'm not getting near the distance y'all are, but I'm pretty consistently getting 300ish feet practicing in a ball field mounted on a 12' Battallion. I'm seriously considering a local 12' 6" RS 1509 to pair to it. My question is, would that be too much rod for the 656? Help a woodser out!


I love the 1509. That being said it's a beast of a stick. Rated to 16oz it tends to be too stiff for most casters because of what it takes to load the rod. I think I know the rod you are speaking of and if I were closer it would not still be for sale.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

AbuMike said:


> I love the 1509. That being said it's a beast of a stick. Rated to 16oz it tends to be too stiff for most casters because of what it takes to load the rod. I think I know the rod you are speaking of and if I were closer it would not still be for sale.


I'm sure you do. Yeah, it definitely seems like a hoss of a stick, and I'm not at the skill level that I think I can use it to its potential. I guess i'm saying that I don't desreve such a piece, or i'm trying to save myself some $$$!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

sixtysevensg said:


> I'm sure you do. Yeah, it definitely seems like a hoss of a stick, and I'm not at the skill level that I think I can use it to its potential. I guess i'm saying that I don't desreve such a piece, or i'm trying to save myself some $$$!


Youre crazy if you dont buy Longgone's RS1509..for his asking price of 200.00.. He is minutes from you...(if that is indeed the rod you are mentioning) You will get your money back out of it when you get ready to sell it... Its a far better rod than a Battalion, Tsunami and a hellova lot easier to load than an Ocean Master and lighter too. If I lived closer to him Id buy it to either flip for a profit, or as a loaner to a friend. Plus it is a Wayne Fowlkes built rod. I have an AS1509 he built and have no intention of parting with it.. I never met the guy personally but he was a well respected rod builder.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> sixtysevensg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you do. Yeah, it definitely seems like a hoss of a stick, and I'm not at the skill level that I think I can use it to its potential. I guess i'm saying that I don't desreve such a piece, or i'm trying to save myself some $$$!
> ...


I thought it was built by rod father. If it was most likely built by Ronnie Hogwood . Ronnie is still building, most the rainshadow rods I see on piers in hampton roads area were built by him.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Benji said:


> I thought it was built by rod father. If it was most likely built by Ronnie Hogwood . Ronnie is still building, most the rainshadow rods I see on piers in hampton roads area were built by him.


Either Way Benji, the rod is still worth it. Wouldn't you agree? 
If this convo continues about the rod we should move it off Garbo's thread.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

Yeah, sorry about the hi jack Garbo. Not my intention, sir.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

I've got two 1509's built by Wayne and met him years ago when he was doing work for Trey at Hatteras Outfitters; guessing 20 years ago.......great guy and like 2na said, won't ever, never, ever sell these great rods! Takes some effort to load but so worth it. Tip heavy but otherwise just a great beach rod imho.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was built by rod father. If it was most likely built by Ronnie Hogwood . Ronnie is still building, most the rainshadow rods I see on piers in hampton roads area were built by him.
> ...


No, I agree it's worth it. Ronnie is a bit of a friend of mine and i felt he should get the credit for something he most likely built. As far as garbo's op. The 666 is a hell of a reel. I have a pair of devil's, and yes the drag could be better, but it's nothing that a callused thumb doesn't solve . Last summer I caught enough car hood sized rays to stock a junk yard with them and they are still performing fine. It was also nice that when a guy set up one of those compressed air bait cannon next to me. I was still able to put my bait 50 foot past him with a 1508. Grinning ear to ear every time i did. And I by no means consider my self as a great caster. My form need a lot of work.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sixtysevensg said:


> Yeah, sorry about the hi jack Garbo. Not my intention, sir.


Thanks for calling me sir, I was having a talk the other evening with the Jennettes crew of 20-30 year olds (Generation-X) who seemed delighted to tease an old Drum Pro. My Friend the Flash was on the end also, and story came up where I left my heavers on LIP and then went all the way to Oregon Inlet and back in search of bait. The Jennettes fellas not knowing me or how I was 12-15 years ago, did not understand how I knew no one would bother my rods or gear. Whether out of fear or respect no young Drum punk would have dared risk retaliation from a 245 pound younger version of myself. A lot more badass and ill tempered when too many Busch's went down the hatch. I am pretty mellow nowdays

I was the only one to catch a Drum that night on LIP back in 2005, caught it on fresh mullet from Oregon Inlet. No decent bait in Virginia Beach area and that is why kept going south in search of bait. It was worth the run to NC as far as I was concerned.

My posts are about fishing, there is no such thing as a highjack if the thread evolves a little off track on the subject of fishing.

Gen 2 All Star 1509 is fine for the devil herself, Gen 3 All star 1509 is better suited to slightly heavier uses than are ideal for 666, like throwing 10's and lobbing 12's....

Rainshadow 1509 is supposed to be a little less of a rod than the All Stars, I have only thrown and owned All Stars so I can not help much with Rainshadow other than the man behind All Star blank production went to Rainshadow to develop the 1509. This same man also was behind the Surf Stick for Fenwick which was actually manufactured by Lamiglas, he is actually the single most important rod developer for Drum rods for the last 30 years.


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

Garboman said:


> Thanks for calling me sir, I was having a talk the other evening with the Jennettes crew of 20-30 year olds (Generation-X) who seemed delighted to tease an old Drum Pro. My Friend the Flash was on the end also, and story came up where I left my heavers on LIP and then went all the way to Oregon Inlet and back in search of bait. The Jennettes fellas not knowing me or how I was 12-15 years ago, did not understand how I knew no one would bother my rods or gear. Whether out of fear or respect no young Drum punk would have dared risk retaliation from a 245 pound younger version of myself. A lot more badass and ill tempered when too many Busch's went down the hatch. I am pretty mellow nowdays
> 
> I was the only one to catch a Drum that night on LIP back in 2005, caught it on fresh mullet from Oregon Inlet. No decent bait in Virginia Beach area and that is why kept going south in search of bait. It was worth the run to NC as far as I was concerned.
> 
> ...


"Well, momma tried to raise me right." See what I did there? If you and 2na are around Buxton come Nov 1-4, lemme know where to find y'all and I'll swing by with a beer. It probably won't be a Busch, but something equally as cheap, if not cheaper! I'm going by longgone's this weekend to check it out.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Rainshadow 1509 is supposed to be a little less of a rod than the All Stars, I have only thrown and owned All Stars so I can not help much with Rainshadow other than the man behind All Star blank production went to Rainshadow to develop the 1509. This same man also was behind the Surf Stick for Fenwick which was actually manufactured by Lamiglas, he is actually the single most important rod developer for Drum rods for the last 30 years.


 Yep,second gen was the chit!!! That is what Tater is throwing now,with a nail butt attached.. And YES he was the single most influence on all the Tommy Wheeler rods.. Cts 06,imho,is a carbon copy of the 09 with all the weight taken out............


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Well if you can't drive 200 mph then ford chevy dodge will work just the same , for me loomis 1448 and saltist 30 turns the trick , my field tests with a 13 ft unknown blank clearly better than the loomis Tica and tusammi , with 525 mag , 535 penn , 7000 Abu and the saltiest all were within 20 ft 450 - 470 ft short drop hatteras cast ,, I highly doubt any combination for me would better that at 57 yrs old ,, 

9


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Yep,second gen was the chit!!! That is what Tater is throwing now,with a nail butt attached.. And YES he was the single most influence on all the Tommy Wheeler rods..* Cts 06,imho,is a carbon copy of the 09 with all the weight taken out*............


Copy of the AS or RS 1509?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Copy of the AS or RS 1509?


AS,or as the original name "Breakaway".. 2nd gen


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Drumdum said:


> AS,or as the original name "Breakaway".. 2nd gen


Id agree with that. The 1305 behaves about like the old 1508s, again with the weight taken out. I think the 1306 throws a little better with 8-10oz, but the 1305 fights fish better with its softer action. Good chance I'm going to build another of each this winter, best drum rods Ive owned. Will be in town somewhere on Weds for three nights, will see you guys on one of the planks for sure.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

9 rock said:


> Well if you can't drive 200 mph then ford chevy dodge will work just the same , for me loomis 1448 and saltist 30 turns the trick , my field tests with a 13 ft unknown blank clearly better than the loomis Tica and tusammi , with 525 mag , 535 penn , 7000 Abu and the saltiest all were within 20 ft 450 - 470 ft short drop hatteras cast ,, I highly doubt any combination for me would better that at 57 yrs old ,,
> 
> 9


20'-30' is all we are talking about but there are times when the extra 30' in distance comes in handy, for instance you just bet $100 that you can outcast the pseudo Drum Pro standing next to you, or more importantly that 30' is what is required to clear the bar. 

There is no tackle upgrade that can substitute for practice/timing/strength/technique, however the relatively low profile of the devil herself makes it easy to get your thumb completely over the top of the spool which prevents slippage which is an enemy of distance and a probably creates 50% of all operator induced backlashes. 

If you have never cast a 666 on a WRI Fusion or a CTS or in my case on an ALL Star, how can you come to the conclusion that it will not generate appreciably more distance, than the gear you have experience with?

One of the benefits of being older and involved with Drum Fishing OBX for more time than I care to admit sometimes is that I have personally witnessed when tackle advancements first come onto the planks or the beach, I remember the first SL30SH that Red Drum Manager Dan came out to the Point with and watched it surpass the Abu 9000C's and 8600's we used up until that time. I remember the 1st 1509 I ever came across and I remember the first reaction I had when I purchased my first All Star and tested it out on a beach in KDH. I remember the first Surf Stick Drum cast I ever witnessed and I remember when Fenwick at 11'6" was considered a long rod

Gear evolves over time with refinement, with a great deal of effort put for in design and tweaks and advances in manufacturing, effort that goes unappreciated by some when they are able to walk in a store like TW's Nags head and buy a rod and reel off the rack so much superior in design and function than what existed 40-50 years ago when this game began in earnest, that those who started with a squidder and Tonkin Cane pole or a Magnaflex will never take for granted.

Most of all I remember the men who came before me, friend or foe I learned something from all of them. 

The Young Drum Punks at Jennettes never had to experience days gone by when a newcomer to Rodanthe risked a brick through his windshield or an a...swhipping just because, it was Rodanthe and you were not.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

The distance difference is not because of equipment but rather the variances of the caster no one on the field hits excatly the same cast ,,,it makes little difference in my case even if I go to my breakaway emblem pro and braid or my Mojo and Stradic , I'm still in the same range , so I'm not buying any change would have a significant result 
The same if I can't corner at 200 the extra throttle then is rendered worthless 
9


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hands down the best ever reel out of the box. Garbo you need to throw my MM3 666, I also have a shuttle 666 with a mono mag. I love a reel you don’t have to do anything too but throw it.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Yep,second gen was the chit!!! That is what Tater is throwing now,with a nail butt attached.. And YES he was the single most influence on all the Tommy Wheeler rods.. Cts 06,imho,is a carbon copy of the 09 with all the weight taken out............


Agree........also like a RS1509 tip section with a CTS 1306 butt...... more power, smaller diameter butt section, lighter weight, throw more weight than the 1306.....and 13' rather than 12'6"....it's an awesome combination.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dsurf said:


> Agree........also like a RS1509 tip section with a CTS 1306 butt...... more power, smaller diameter butt section, lighter weight, throw more weight than the 1306.....and 13' rather than 12'6"....it's an awesome combination.


Wasn't talking rainshadow,was talking about the rod they copied from... lol 2nd gen breakaway allstar blank.. Either way,if it does what you are wanting it to do,great combo..!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

9 rock said:


> Well if you can't drive 200 mph then ford chevy dodge will work just the same , for me loomis 1448 and saltist 30 turns the trick , my field tests with a 13 ft unknown blank clearly better than the loomis Tica and tusammi , with 525 mag , 535 penn , 7000 Abu and the saltiest all were within 20 ft 450 - 470 ft short drop hatteras cast ,, I highly doubt any combination for me would better that at 57 yrs old ,,
> 
> 9


 Well on this we'll have to agree to disagree... To say this plainly I would rather fight a drum on a 1448 loomis than ANY OTHER ROD!! BUT,the rod has a "governor" on it.. I could only make it go so far,no matter how hard I casted.. Then went to second gen 09,BIG DIFFERENCE!! From the experience I've had with these rods at around 40yrs,some say reel is the variable,I say it is the rod.. Just my two cents...

PS will add one more variable,the caster behind said rod is the one that dictates how far it goes...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Well on this we'll have to agree to disagree... To say this plainly I would rather fight a drum on a 1448 loomis than ANY OTHER ROD!! BUT,the rod has a "governor" on it.. I could only make it go so far,no matter how hard I casted.. Then went to second gen 09,BIG DIFFERENCE!! From the experience I've had with these rods at around 40yrs,some say reel is the variable,I say it is the rod.. Just my two cents...
> 
> PS will add one more variable,the caster behind said rod is the one that dictates how far it goes...


And it is the added variable that's the biggest factor for me , there might be 20 yards difference from the first cast from the last cast of the day just from the way I feel hip and shoulder ,, but still my point is either way I'm not capable of getting top performance out of the rod or the reel ,, 

9


----------

